# hull ain't a bad place to be



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

or so the song says.

but what the bloody fuck is there to do in hull


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2010)

haha


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

thread recycling ftl 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126141


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


>



is that it? all there is to do in hull is listen to the bloody housemartins? 

beats listening to the fucking proclaimers i suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> thread recycling ftl
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126141


yeh and i thought that in five years something would have fucking changed


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

i've never been there. what's it like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've never been there. what's it like?



fuck knows, d'you think i've been there with what everyone says about it?


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2010)

what does everyone say about it?


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 26, 2010)

moaning about the internet monopoly is a popular pastime here in hull.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

I went there once for the football. First game of the season, it was lovely and sunny. I drank a lot of Two Dogs (that's how long ago it was) and a couple of Swindon lads got lamped on the way back to the station.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 26, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> or so the song says.
> 
> but what the bloody fuck is there to do in hull



Cross the Humber Bridge.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2010)

We won, by the way, and it was at their old ground.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2010)

Hull: Twinned with your darkest thought.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2010)

i went to hull once
that'll do


----------



## klang (Jan 26, 2010)

i almost went to hull once. that'll do. never (almost) again!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2010)

*shrug*

people can say what they like.  I spent a few years growing up nearby, moved away for a while, moved back and then lived in the city for six years. I'd move back tomorrow if the chance came up. It's not to everyone's taste, but it's certainly the most interesting and likeable place I've lived in.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 27, 2010)

If it's of any comfort, my comments were based _entirely_ on unfounded prejudice


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 27, 2010)

fogbat said:


> If it's of any comfort, my comments were based _entirely_ on unfounded prejudice



Tbf we're used to that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2010)

I've grown to really like the place, it's got some cracking pubs, and I never fail to be amazed by the sight of the Humber Bridge:






Pics really don't do justice to just how massive it is, it's a superb bit of engineering


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 27, 2010)

There is also another song with the line - "From Hell and Hull and Halifax may the good Lord deliver us".

I went to Hull once, but have nothing to report.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 27, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've grown to really like the place, it's got some cracking pubs, and I never fail to be amazed by the sight of the Humber Bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innit.  The thing that always gets me is that it's visibly curved, in line with the earth's surface.  I always look at it and think 'actually, if that's the planet's radius it really isn't that big after all.'  Quite a humbling sensation.

The thing with Hull is, it's a pretty big city but it's isolated and it's poor, and the more affluent suburbs to the west aren't technically part of it, which makes it look worse than it is when the number-crunching game is played (i.e. by Channel 4!).  Many of the grim bits of it are very grim indeed, and a lot of the Victorian city centre - which was magnificent - was either bombed flat or bulldozed in a welter of badly-conceived town planning after the war.  And yet...
















It's a quirky, characterful kind of place; not everyone's cup of tea, but I've got great affection for it, and  even after having been away four years I still feel very much at home there.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like Harrogate in the bottom picture.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2010)

Some Philip Larkin events will be happening later in the year. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturenews/6972284/Hull-organises-Philip-Larkin-tourist-tour-for-25th-anniversary-of-death.html

Good documentary here.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> Looks like Harrogate in the bottom picture.



Harrogate? 

How very dare you!


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 29, 2010)

I spent 5 years working in Hull on King George Dock and loved the place , to be fair I lived in Beverley but the people were very friendly and welcoming even to a cockney wanker like me.


----------



## jarkobliss (Jan 29, 2010)

HULL        ...............             "pride of HUMBERSIDE"   !!!!!


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 29, 2010)

jarkobliss said:


> HULL        ...............             "pride of HUMBERSIDE"   !!!!!



Grimsby would argue with that, along with Immingham, Hessle, Barton on Humber, and just about anywhere else in Humberside. Not saying they would be right or wrong mind you, but whilst Hull may be the pride of Hull, it isn't the pride of the rest of Humberside.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 29, 2010)

Gateway to everywhere else...


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 29, 2010)

Never been there, but you can get great fish and chips there apparently (especially haddock). 

Also, Mick Ronson came from there


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont they have their very own telephone system? Didnt they kick BT out of there or something? 

My old boss was from there and thats the only thing she told me about the place (apart from its home to Europes biggest council estate, which could be bollocks)


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hull has its own telephone system*

Yes, that's right.


----------



## SS 2-200 (Feb 22, 2010)

'Ull has moved on very much in the last few years. Loads of new buildings going up and plenty of activity. Ever since the success of The Deep, the council seem more willing to actually spend some money and drag the city into the 21st century. It's a good place to live, come and see fer yersen


----------



## SS 2-200 (Feb 22, 2010)

StanSmith said:


> ... (apart from its home to Europes biggest council estate, which could be bollocks) ...


Bransholme, 'Ull's own _'District 9'_


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 5, 2010)

SS 2-200 said:


> Bransholme, 'Ull's own _'District 9'_



Ive just got back from a 3 day course in Hull and I had a pretty good time. The people I met were sound and the pubs were lively(ish) and cheap. What more could a bloke ask for? 

It even has white phone boxes....which were nice


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks as if the plans I've been making to move back to 'ull have been thwarted, for the time being at least...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2010)

So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------

